# 8 ft V box on a short bed... Would this work?



## Yarden of eden (Dec 1, 2010)

I am looking at a decent used snow-ex vee pro 8000 but I only have short bed trucks. I don't really want to have to buy a new truck to run a decent sized V box, and it seems to me that it should technically work. Has anyone tried this?


----------



## Metro Lawn (Nov 20, 2003)

It will put too much weight on the rear of the truck as the load moves towards the rear as you use it. Either buy a 6' spreader and put sides on it to give you more capacity, or buy a real work truck instead of those girly family trucks. j/k


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

Yes it will work.

I have a SP8500 and the pre-wet combo set up in my 6 1/2 ft bed.

I would match my "girly truck" against any 2500 on the road and probably win in load capacity.


----------



## Maleko (Sep 20, 2004)

REAPER;1133940 said:


> Yes it will work.
> 
> I have a SP8500 and the pre-wet combo set up in my 6 1/2 ft bed.
> 
> I would match my "girly truck" against any 2500 on the road and probably win in load capacity.


I am interested in this as well, Do you have a pick?
Thanks


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

Maleko;1133970 said:


> I am interested in this as well, Do you have a pick?
> Thanks


http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=103324

Second page


----------



## deicepro (Mar 24, 2009)

dont buy a snowex 8000


----------



## Wayne Volz (Mar 1, 2002)

*Should be okay*

I run a SnowEx 7550 in a short bed and it works fine


----------



## skeleton2135 (Nov 14, 2010)

deicepro;1134442 said:


> dont buy a snowex 8000


please elaborate for the rest of us. Thanks


----------



## deicepro (Mar 24, 2009)

skeleton2135;1134495 said:


> please elaborate for the rest of us. Thanks


Not to piss anybody off or anything, but I had a 8000 model and it was a bad design.
It has an auger but just above the spinner, it does not run the length of the hopper. I always had to shovel the salt to the back of the hopper it would not feed itself. Not bashing anyone who has one just letting you know there were lots of complaints about this design


----------



## Yarden of eden (Dec 1, 2010)

Thanks for all the info guys. I have been running a Western 2500 and it is the worst POS I have ever seen. Crappy material flow, weak motor, clogs easily, and when it isnt clogging, I have to drive slower than idol speed to get enough coverage. I'm sick of the BS so really want to upgrade to a V box. Not stuck on the snow-ex 8000, just saw a decent price on one. I like the idea of a poly one because I need to be able to put it in my truck with 2 or 3 guys tops. I have a Chevy 2500 HD, but the rear suspension is off a 4500 so I dont think that weight will be an issue. This truck used to be a railroad truck so they set it up really heavy duty to haul rail and such. Any other advice would be great!


----------



## deicepro (Mar 24, 2009)

Yarden of eden;1134703 said:


> Thanks for all the info guys. I have been running a Western 2500 and it is the worst POS I have ever seen. Crappy material flow, weak motor, clogs easily, and when it isnt clogging, I have to drive slower than idol speed to get enough coverage. I'm sick of the BS so really want to upgrade to a V box. Not stuck on the snow-ex 8000, just saw a decent price on one. I like the idea of a poly one because I need to be able to put it in my truck with 2 or 3 guys tops. I have a Chevy 2500 HD, but the rear suspension is off a 4500 so I dont think that weight will be an issue. This truck used to be a railroad truck so they set it up really heavy duty to haul rail and such. Any other advice would be great!


Mind me asking what is the asking price on the 8000 model that you saw?


----------



## Yarden of eden (Dec 1, 2010)

deicepro;1134719 said:


> Mind me asking what is the asking price on the 8000 model that you saw?


It was $2250


----------



## EvenCutLawnCare (Aug 12, 2008)

deicepro;1134521 said:


> Not to piss anybody off or anything, but I had a 8000 model and it was a bad design.
> It has an auger but just above the spinner, it does not run the length of the hopper. I always had to shovel the salt to the back of the hopper it would not feed itself. Not bashing anyone who has one just letting you know there were lots of complaints about this design


Mine has two vibrators and I rarely have a problem with the material not getting to the auger....


----------



## Gmgbo (Jan 18, 2005)

I see guys around here that run 8ft steel vbox on shortbed trucks with the tailgate down. Idk if I would do it, but they seem to do less damage if you put two pieces of 8ft lumber underneith.


----------



## Yarden of eden (Dec 1, 2010)

Gmgbo;1134863 said:


> I see guys around here that run 8ft steel vbox on shortbed trucks with the tailgate down. Idk if I would do it, but they seem to do less damage if you put two pieces of 8ft lumber underneith.


Interesting I will remember that


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

Yarden of eden;1134867 said:


> Interesting I will remember that


REMOVE THE TAILGATE! 
If you do not remove it you may as well have a new one waiting in the spring. It will beat it into a warped U and you will not be able to close it.

If I did not have the pre-wet system it would fit the same as a 8 ft bed with space for a 4x4 up front. 

You have to remember that it needs to over hang some for the chute and spinner. Look at the picture SnowEx uses to advertise the V's on a 8 ft bed. They have full sized tool boxes in front of them. Subtract that tool box width and you have a 6 1/2 ft bed.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

Yarden of eden;1134703 said:


> Thanks for all the info guys. I have been running a Western 2500 and it is the worst POS I have ever seen. Crappy material flow, weak motor, clogs easily, and when it isnt clogging, I have to drive slower than idol speed to get enough coverage. I'm sick of the BS so really want to upgrade to a V box. Not stuck on the snow-ex 8000, just saw a decent price on one. I like the idea of a poly one because I need to be able to put it in my truck with 2 or 3 guys tops. I have a Chevy 2500 HD, but the rear suspension is off a 4500 so I dont think that weight will be an issue. This truck used to be a railroad truck so they set it up really heavy duty to haul rail and such. Any other advice would be great!


The rear suspension is off a 4500? Really? I'd like to know how you pulled that off


----------



## Yarden of eden (Dec 1, 2010)

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1134998 said:


> The rear suspension is off a 4500? Really? I'd like to know how you pulled that off


I didn't pull off anything. That's what the guy who sold me my tuck said. I was given proof that the thing rode the rails, and some maintenance records. I have this truck, an 01 2500 HD and an 03 2500HD and the rear end sits way higher on the 01, its way stiffer in the back. I had the whole rear end full of rock and a 7x10 trailer full and it barely even lowered the box.


----------



## Yarden of eden (Dec 1, 2010)

REAPER;1134975 said:


> REMOVE THE TAILGATE!
> If you do not remove it you may as well have a new one waiting in the spring. It will beat it into a warped U and you will not be able to close it.
> 
> If I did not have the pre-wet system it would fit the same as a 8 ft bed with space for a 4x4 up front.
> ...


Awesome! I guess I never really noticed that. I have just started kicking around the idea of running one, so I haven't even checked one out up close. I fear that I may buy a crummy one by accident since I'm so used to this piece of crap tailgate one.


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

Here is the picture they use on the sales literature. Notice the full sized tool box in front of it. Also notice the overhang on the back. Mine only sits back 6 more inch's because of the fluid tank in front of it. Otherwise it fits the same and uses the same mounting hardware as the 8' bed.


----------



## Yarden of eden (Dec 1, 2010)

So heres a question, The 8000 is maybe not the best design, but are ALL Snow-Ex models like that, or just the older ones?


----------



## dfdsuperduty (Dec 12, 2006)

i have the chance to buy an 8000 from a guy getting out of the business for under a grand is it worth it with the "bad design" or will i be disappointed?


----------



## goel (Nov 23, 2010)

Snow Ex has admitted that the 8000 is not the greatest design, so they replaced it with the 7550. I have an 8000 with a single vibrator, sometimes the flow is a little slow - but mine is in a dump truck so we raise the box. We might break down and install a second vibrator.

If it works, I would buy it. Controllers alone are almost that price


----------

